# How to Automate a Recurring Payment from a Personal Account to Landlords Personal Account?



## Stompie79 (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm trying to setup automatic monthly payments from my personal chequing account to my landlords and have been recommended Interac e-transfers as banks don't seem to be doing regular bank account to bank account transfers anymore. The issue is both the bank accounts I have do not allow recurring e-transfers to be setup.
20 years ago in the UK I was able to setup an automatic payment to do this type of thing. I never had to touch it and it just did it's thing month after month.
Any ideas? Post-dated cheques and any work from my landlord won't work as they don't live in country and have limited internet access.
I'm considering moving to Scotibank and consolidating a bunch of my banking. Anyone know if they allow recurring e-transfers to be setup. 
I'll give them a call but I'm losing hope. I've already talked to two banks about this and nobody could think of a solution. It seems we're going back in time. Do I really have to remember to go online every month and pay my rent manually! That just seems crazy in this day and age of internet banking.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## STech (Jun 7, 2016)

Stompie79 said:


> I'm trying to setup automatic monthly payments from my personal chequing account to my landlords and have been recommended Interac e-transfers as banks don't seem to be doing regular bank account to bank account transfers anymore. The issue is both the bank accounts I have do not allow recurring e-transfers to be setup.
> 20 years ago in the UK I was able to setup an automatic payment to do this type of thing. I never had to touch it and it just did it's thing month after month.
> Any ideas? Post-dated cheques and any work from my landlord won't work as they don't live in country and have limited internet access.
> I'm considering moving to Scotibank and consolidating a bunch of my banking. Anyone know if they allow recurring e-transfers to be setup.
> ...


Scotia and RBC do from what I know. I don't know if it's worthwhile to switch banks for something like this, instead of just setting a calender reminder, if you really need reminding to pay rent.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

When I get postdated cheques, I take the batch to the bank and they handle the monthly deposits.


----------



## Stompie79 (Aug 21, 2009)

kcowan said:


> When I get postdated cheques, I take the batch to the bank and they handle the monthly deposits.


Thanks kcowan however my landlord doesn't live in Canada so I can't get them the cheques and they couldn't get them to their Canadian bank account. Are you suggesting that I could drop them off at her bank. Would that work? I've not heard of that.


----------



## Stompie79 (Aug 21, 2009)

STech said:


> Scotia and RBC do from what I know. I don't know if it's worthwhile to switch banks for something like this, instead of just setting a calender reminder, if you really need reminding to pay rent.


Thanks for your input STech. I can confirm RBC don't allow recurring e-transfers with their basic accounts at least as that's who I'm currently banking with. I've just finished on the phone with Scotiabank and the rep their also confirmed that they also don't allow recurring e-transfers. He mentioned he'd be surprised if any big Canadian bank would as they're all pretty similar and it seemed a legit comment and not just a sales pitch.

I wasn't looking to move to Scotiabank just for the ease of transfers. I currently have a basic RBC account and Tangerine accounts. I just can't get a better discounted/free RBC account without having a mortgage with them. Scotiabank just asked for a certain amount of cash in the account which I'd use as my emergency fund. I was thinking about consolidating accounts to simplify (and their cashback credit card looks good) when the rent payment issue came up. Currently RBC has an internal customer to customer transfer which I'm using to pay rent (so I know they can do account to account transfers). It looks like I'm stuck either paying bank fees to get more bank features at RBC or having to manually pay my rent each month. I guess I see why the banks here make so much money.

Since I left home for both rent and mortgage payments in the UK and Canada I've never manually paid each month I've always had some form of free auto-payment/transfer. The manual idea just seems so archaic and inconvenient to me and I know I'll have problems remembering and finding the focus/time every single month. I love Canada and wouldn't go back to the UK but man I wish I could bring over their 20 year old banking technology here right now. Along with the extra vacation of course 

Any other ideas welcome but I'm guessing I've hit a wall on this one!


----------



## Stompie79 (Aug 21, 2009)

STech said:


> Scotia and RBC do from what I know. I don't know if it's worthwhile to switch banks for something like this, instead of just setting a calender reminder, if you really need reminding to pay rent.


Hmmm I take it back although RBC won't let me post date e-transfers Tangerine will. Although not a recurring payment I could setup 12 for a year in one go and walk away. Looks like I might be able to do some account consolidation just not as I'd planned. I'm mainly leaving this here for anyone else wondering the same question.
STech is this what you were thinking of? 
I'd maybe got too focused on the recurring payment but this'll work.


----------



## Retiredguy (Jul 24, 2013)

I can set up multiple scheduled payments from VanCity Credit union to a TD Bank account as a bill payment. The scheduled payments are not auto reoccurring so rather than writing out, say 12 post dated cheques you would enter 12 scheduled payments.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

The bill payment option was (and should still be) available at TD as well. 
You would need the full account number of the recipient (which they may be reluctant to share). A branch rep or telephone advisor should then be able to set it up as a bill. You could then create a reoccurring payment online.


----------



## STech (Jun 7, 2016)

Stompie79 said:


> Hmmm I take it back although RBC won't let me post date e-transfers Tangerine will. Although not a recurring payment I could setup 12 for a year in one go and walk away. Looks like I might be able to do some account consolidation just not as I'd planned. I'm mainly leaving this here for anyone else wondering the same question.
> STech is this what you were thinking of?
> I'd maybe got too focused on the recurring payment but this'll work.


I used to pay monthly into a hobby group, and everyone paid through e-transfer automatically. This was about 5 years ago, and maybe this is discontinued. I switched banks and don't use either RBC or Scotia anymore. 

Does PayPal offer anything you could use? 

Does your landlord have a Canadian bank? Maybe the 2 of you can open a Simplii account and everything will be free.


----------

